# Schrift nach Installation nicht verfügbar?



## Transmitter (11. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe von meinem alten PC eine PSD Datei - diese wollte ich ändern. Habe auch die fehlende Schriftart installiert.

Jetzt bekomme ich ein kleines graues Ausrufezeichen auf der Schriftebene mit folgendem Tooltip angezeigt:
Schrift ist im System vorhanden, aber eine Layoutänderung ist erforderlich

Wieso will mir PS denn die Schriftart ändern, wenn sie installiert ist?

Danke schon mal.
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## xXx_BaSStar_xXx (11. März 2007)

Was für eine Schrift war es denn? TrueType?


----------



## Transmitter (11. März 2007)

xXx_BaSStar_xXx hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Schrift war es denn? TrueType?



Ja, genau - TrueType.


----------



## xXx_BaSStar_xXx (11. März 2007)

Kannst du denn mit dieser Schirft in anderen Progs bzw 
in anderen Dokumenten mit Photoshop schreiben?


----------



## Transmitter (11. März 2007)

Ja, nach einem Neustart funktioniert es wieder - aber erst danach 

Ist das normal? Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das schon bei anderen Schriften ohne Neustart funktioniert hat.


----------



## xXx_BaSStar_xXx (11. März 2007)

Das die Schriften erst nach einem Neustart verfübar sind?
Nein. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht normal... 
allerdings muss das Programm neu gestartet werden,
aber das weißt du ja sicher.


----------



## chaostheorie (12. März 2007)

xXx_BaSStar_xXx hat gesagt.:


> Das die Schriften erst nach einem Neustart verfübar sind?
> Nein. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht normal...
> allerdings muss das Programm neu gestartet werden,
> aber das weißt du ja sicher.



Gemäß Designerinaction gehts auch im laufenden Betrieb - siehe http://www.designerinaction.de/tipps_tricks/248.html


----------



## xXx_BaSStar_xXx (12. März 2007)

Ok das habe ich noch nicht gewusst... danke


----------

